# Deco Fondant



## cooking_sherry (Mar 21, 2001)

I'm not familiar with this ingredient (deco fondant). Can anyone help enlighten me?

The application is for a pulled sugar garnish. The recipe I read called for Deco Fondant and corn syrup heated to 310 degrees, cooled on a silk pad until cool enough to handle.


----------



## pjm333 (Nov 6, 2001)

you need to use cooked fondant , the kind you use on napolians etc..

pat..


----------

